# salmon oil question



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm wanting to start Yurik on Salmon oil. Where do I find it and is there any specific kind I need to buy? He has a show coming up in a month and I want his coat to be in the best condition it can be. Also, how much do I need to give him. He weighs 67 pounds. He's also taking 500mgs of Vitamin C per day.
Thanks


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I just get the capsules at my drugstore/Walmart/Cosco. I also give only one capsule a day with their meal.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

I give Wolfie 4 of these a day: Natural Factors Wild Alaskan Salmon Oil -- 1000 mg. I have been happy with the quality so far. It is human supplement basically (DH and I both used to take it before switching to krill oil). And if I don't give it to him for a couple of days, I can tell by his coat -- it gets this kind of residue on it which slightly coats my fingers, if you know what I mean. It's not exactly sticky but it's not fresh either.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

I should add that with good quality salmon oil, the effect will be obvious and positive. Just to give an example, a neighbor was stroking Wolfie one day and remarked that his fur was so soft, shiny and clean and said "he just got a bath, didn't he?" I didn't have the heart to tell him that Wolfie hadn't had a bath in a year.


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

I use Grizzly Salmon Oil for my girls, 4 pump strokes per day (2 per meal) and supplement it with 400iu natural vitamin e. I order the salmon oil through Amazon.com. I believe I paid $22 for a 32 ounce bottle.


----------

